# MkV - Enabling Flash-To-Pass Lights With High Beams: Pictures Inside



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

I've had this done for a long time, but get many people asking me how to do it, so here it is with visual aids.

*Step 1*

Make sure the ignition is on (car doesn't have to be running), the VCDS cable is plugged into the car port and computer, and the VCDS program is open.

*Step 2*

Select the _Select Control Module_ button.









*Step 3*

Select module _17 - Instruments_









*Step 4*

Select Advanced Function _Coding - 07_









*Step 5*

Looking at the highlighted number, you will want to change the fifth number. If you are in the USA, this number should be 00xx*2*0x. In order for this feature to work, you will have to change this number to 00xx*4*0x. The number four is the designator for Great Britain.









*Step 5*

Select _Do It!_









*Step 6*

The display should read _Coding Accepted_. Select _OK_.









Then close the VCDS program, turn your ignition off, turn your ignition back on, turn on the headlights, and then turn on your high beams. Your flash-to-pass bulbs (inner bulbs) should be on with your high beams. The only thing left to do is change the units in your driver display, which you don't need VCDS to do.

End result (with fog lights enabled with high beam)









:beer:


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Scratching my head here to be honest. Is there a special reason why you didn't use the coding for this function in the central electronics control module? Personally I would avoid changing the country setting because of the side effects it has on other modules.


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Truthfully, I don't know. This is the way I was originally told to do this. I didn't know you could access the flash-to-pass feature from the Cent. Elect. module.

_Edit_

What side effects would there be? I have had this done for almost a year and have had no problems.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

change to GB or USA and keep fuel consumption with mil/gal? Completely useless
We want to keep this in l/100km


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

What? You don't have to change consumption to mpg. I chose to. Thanks for the pointless response.


----------



## brucelee91 (May 27, 2006)

did it as you outlined here, and the units in the MFI (IP Cluster info display) DID change to metric, but its an ez change thru the MFI controls, no biggie. THANKS for the write up, man, i was bummed to hear that the inner lights on my GLI were useless here in the states especially when one dis-ables DRL function, when u need to "flash" to signal someone inna crosswalk or something like that, u cant! thanks again


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Not a problem. Glad I could help!


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

Theresias said:


> Scratching my head here to be honest. Is there a special reason why you didn't use the coding for this function in the central electronics control module? Personally I would avoid changing the country setting because of the side effects it has on other modules.


On the US mk5 w/factory HIUDs, you must still enable that setting in the Cent. Elect. module. But,
when you only enable that setting, US instruments overrides it and it will not work.
UK instrument setting is not the only choice, the EU setting allows FTP with high beam too.



KIDVersion1 said:


> Truthfully, I don't know. This is the way I was originally told to do this. I didn't know you could access the flash-to-pass feature from the Cent. Elect. module.
> 
> _Edit_
> 
> What side effects would there be? I have had this done for almost a year and have had no problems.


There are a few side effects beyond the display units change. None of them are problems.
Key in ignition warning chime changes. Seatbelt chime operation changes. Single side parking lights are enabled. 
FM RDS display is added to the MFD. The MFD2 DVD factory nav disables the US nag warnings completely. 
There are changes in the interaction between a euro switch and DRL. i.e.
With *DRL *enabled + euro switch in the parking light / city light position +
Country = US results in *DRL *ON
Country = EU or GB results in *DRL *OFF


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

JetTurbo said:


> Key in ignition warning chime changes. Seatbelt chime operation changes. Single side parking lights are enabled.
> FM RDS display is added to the MFD. The MFD2 DVD factory nav disables the US nag warnings completely.


To me, these are all preferable effects...

:thumbup:


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

KIDVersion1 said:


> To me, these are all preferable effects...
> 
> :thumbup:


I agree, but to a very few - those with MFD2 DVD head units and listen to AM, 
there is a change that is not so nice. 

The instruments switch from US to EU or GB redefines the MFD2 DVD's AM frequency divisions. 
AM is not that important to me, and for almost four years it has never been an issue. 

Work conference schedules left me with a 500 mile drive home 
on Sunday January, 16 2011 during the NFL playoff conference round. 
Figured I would at least listen to the 1:00 and 4:30 playoff games during the drive. 
Approaching Cleveland around game start time, I started looking for an analog station 
carrying the game, AM or FM (XM was removed a while back). 
No luck at all. But AM was working so poorly, I could only find one AM station with scan. 

Pulled off I-271 in suburban Cleveland to a parking area around 12:45. 
I was up to two AM stations. :banghead: 

So I pulled out my laptop and VAG-COM cable, set insturments back to US.  

AM worked perfectly, found more stations with scan than I cared to count, 
found the game broadcast on multiple AM stations, listened to the games all the way home  
--- 
I really hate the door open chime scheme of US instruments, EU / GB are much better imo. 
No more need for AM, glad instruments are back to EU. 

BTW The Premium 7 is more market specific and is NOT affected in this way.


----------



## 2.0T Vdub (Oct 20, 2010)

subscribed so i got this for future reference :thumbup:


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

I just re-read the original post, it leaves out a required step mentioned by Theresias 
You must also enable FTP with high beam in the Vehicle Electrical System Controller J519 
Byte 17. 
Byte 17, bit 1 was checked in my controller as delivered / default. 
If you do not uncheck bit 1, doesn't matter what country is set in insturments, 
you are not going to get FTP with high beams. 

*Vehicle Electrical System Controller J519 — Byte 17* 
bit 1 to off to _enable_ FTP with hi-beam (requires non-US instruments country setting), 
bit 5 off permits fogs with hi-beam 










AMKIDVersion1, is it possible that Cent. Elec. setting was changed earlier and forgotten? 
If you uncheck that bit with US instrument setting, it still won't work, 
but if you then later set non-US instruments as you describe above, 
the Cent. Elec. setting will take effect. 
 
The exercise of setting US instruments couple of weeks ago certainly re-confirmed that for me, 
lost my FTP w/high beam until I switched back to EU.


----------



## OzOOm (Apr 27, 2005)

Great Info! This is what I wanted to do. 
Thanks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## flexfit05 (Jun 10, 2011)

*hey*

Thank you so much. you have been a big help


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

can you download vag com for macs? im on ross tech's website and i am not seeing anything from them. i'd like to add the 6 shooter and make my fogs my drls.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

It's Windows only software... use a VM within your Mac, or use Bootcamp... that's how I roll with it! Bootcamp provided the best results, I would use errors when using VMWare



NiceTTs_13 said:


> can you download vag com for macs? im on ross tech's website and i am not seeing anything from them. i'd like to add the 6 shooter and make my fogs my drls.


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> can you download vag com for macs? im on ross tech's website and i am not seeing anything from them....


Nope, VAG-COM is Windows only.

The only computers I own are Mac Book Pro s.
I use BootCamp when I need Windoze. 
My older MacBook Pro has Win XP HE and my newer one Win 7 Pro, both run VAG-COM fine.

I have also own vmWare Fusion and Parallels. 
Both can run Windows / VAG-COM from within Mac OS,
but two other applications I need to run are not so co-operative.
Boot Camp and those virtual machine environments don't get along together so well,
so I pretty much abandoned using the Parallels or vmWare solutions.
So I still use BootCamp when I need to run any Windows program. Solid as a rock.


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

sweet thank you! is getting bootcamp and windows free if not how much is it?


----------



## JetTurbo (Sep 17, 2001)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> sweet thank you! is getting bootcamp and windows free if not how much is it?


BootCamp is free - Windows is not.
You must purchase a standard copy of Windows / license to install and activate.

Should find everything you need to know to make that happen here -> Apple - Support - Boot Camp


----------



## flexfit05 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Thanks*

I live in Seattle, Wa. know of any good places


----------



## pkchancey009 (Jan 14, 2013)

*FTP Female connector*

Had to swap out my FTP bulbs, and think I may have damaged the wiring from the female connector that plugs into the H7 bulb's male prongs. I tested the bulb on the opposite side, and it worked. I believe I damaged the wiring of the female connector, and this is why: removing the back of the connector was a PITA, it was really on there! Lk fk, it was on there! It eventually came off, but I think it damaged the wiring or female connector, anybody have experience in replacing or repairing this female connector? 

Thanks in advance,
PKC


----------

